# What are the best compounds for bulking?



## nomis_simon (Jan 16, 2011)

In terms of bulking, what compound works the best with the fewest sides in the arena of 1) Prohormones and 2) Anabolic Steroids

I understand there is an infinitesimal difference between the two in terms of chemical structure, but prohormones are admittedly easier to obtain.

Any advice or opinions would be of great benefit to me. Thanks


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 16, 2011)

nomis_simon said:


> In terms of bulking, what compound works the best with the fewest sides in the arena of 1) Prohormones and 2) Anabolic Steroids
> 
> I understand there is an infinitesimal difference between the two in terms of chemical structure, but prohormones are admittedly easier to obtain.
> 
> Any advice or opinions would be of great benefit to me. Thanks


thats a really general question bro.  If you do a simple google search you can find many of those things online.  Then narrow your question down and well be happy to help you.  We learned by researching.  If your not willing to read then you cant learn


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 16, 2011)

This will help you with gain to sides ratio for anabolics.  Steroid Effectiveness Chart and Steroid Side Effects by Steroid.com


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 16, 2011)

In my experience it's been the following:

Orals: Dbol & Anadrol
Injects: Test & Deca

Prohormones: Superdrol

Me & many others I know cycle with the Test & Deca + a kickstart with one of the above orals/prohormones.

I reread your question & the orals mentioned above especially with give you alot of sides. In higher doses so will everything really, so it's a trade-off between effectiveness & sides.


----------



## Hendog (Jan 16, 2011)

Dbol, Anadrol, Test, Deca, Tren


----------



## GMO (Jan 16, 2011)

AnabollicA said:


> In my experience it's been the following:
> 
> Orals: Dbol & Anadrol
> Injects: Test & Deca
> ...



x2


----------



## muscle37 (Jan 16, 2011)

GMO said:


> x2


 
x3 but i would add M1T in the PH arena. had a lot of success with it back in the day when gaspari sold it.

right on with the aas but i would add tren for the more experienced user.


----------



## AnabollicA (Jan 16, 2011)

He was asking for the best bulker _with the fewest sides_, otherwise I would have to agree about the tren....but night sweats (daytime too for me), insomnia & tren cough kind of knock that out of the ballpark for hella side effects LOL!


----------



## XYZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Test, deca, a-bombs, GH and slin.  DONE.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 17, 2011)

Syntha 6?


----------



## TampaSRT (Jan 17, 2011)

Lots of food and heavy lifting!


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 17, 2011)

A lot of this is great for the forarms


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 17, 2011)

CT said:


> Test, deca, a-bombs, GH and slin. DONE.


 
Enough said.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 17, 2011)

test and an AI with maybe some deca for springy joints!


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 19, 2016)

Drol, Test & Deca. Tried and proven for many many many years. Sure you can tweak it?.but these are the basic building blocks.




/V


----------



## blergs. (Jun 6, 2016)

SD isnt a pro-hormone, but is strong.

for bulking i like and rec Test  or test and deca. its not complicated. for an oral id toss in Dbol   and id use an AI during cycle with all the options i mention. 

les popular for bulking but i find great is a maste and teste combo. great for cutting or bulking. i do higher on the test when bulking


----------



## energymax (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice thread, I have question regarding.
Which is more safe to use - prohormones or anabolics?
Maybe with prohormones results will come slower, but more safe?


----------



## USMC (Jul 5, 2016)

People complain about sides with Tren. I did get "some" sweats, but I'm normally a "warm" sleeper anyway. As for the other sides, DecaDick is the same as TrenDick. The benefits of Tren are more than Deca, and it's absolutely up to each persons bodies, the "side effects". Personally I didn't notice any difference from running 500 of Deca or a gram a week of Tren. Just saying.


----------

